# Holdsclaw details depression on SportsCenter



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Now, Holdsclaw, in her first television interview since, will tell her story on ESPN on Sunday, during the 10:30 a.m. and 11 p.m. ET editions of SportsCenter. 



> Holdsclaw, who won three NCAA titles from 1996-98 at Tennessee, details her battle with depression, how she handled speculation on her "minor medical condition," as the Mystics described it to the media, and how her life has been after returning to the court in Spain.
> 
> Holdsclaw said the depression immobilized her.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I was moved by this piece. I am glad Mique came out and told her story. But I think she handled it wrong when it was going on. Depression is not something to be ashamed of. Mique is NOT weak because she went through it.

Mique's story can help many who battle with depression. I am really glad she did this. I hope she comes back to play here in the US. It is a shame she will play for the Sporks. They are my LEAST favorite team in the WNBA.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I remember seeing this story as well. I was wondering where she went and I did not know she suffered from depression. I remember all the stories bashing her and then she disappeared. Kind of glad seeing her walking on the beach enjoying life again. 

Hope she does well in LA.


----------

